# 2010 chinese slingshot shooting competition



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Sa7Xed0Rk


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I edited your links; you should use the Insert media button:









I like baldy shooting with a cigarette in his mouth at the beginning of the first video.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great videos and fun to watch too !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks 4 sharing. music in vid one gave me a blast from the past. is was on a tv show called the high chaparral.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent vids, looks like a very nice community. It would be nice to have something similar over here!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> Excellent vids, looks like a very nice community. It would be nice to have something similar over here!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Excellent vids, looks like a very nice community. It would be nice to have something similar over here!











[/quote]
Me too.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

good videos, and some very good shooters there, i couldnt hit a oil drum from that distance ha ha , jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Those Dudes can shoot! Great video Danny, thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love videos of competition. We need shoots like this in the states.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the Bonanza type music. Did not notice anyone with eye protection. Am asuming 10 meter / 33 foot distance. Fine video, thanks for posting it I enjoy watching others shoot.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ennio Morricone rocks!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very impressive shooting and looks to be a great community !!

They are shooting at 10-15 and 20 meters .


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

A lot of really good shooting. thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> Excellent vids, looks like a very nice community. It would be nice to have something similar over here!


same advice, I can't say it better than you


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I would love to see western shooters compete in China competition.


----------

